# Renewing old Craftsman 113 Jointer/Planer



## anjp (May 10, 2020)

I picked up an old Sears Craftsman 6-1/8 Jointer Planer for $30 at a garage sale (Model 113.206931). I dug up the manual (attached) and intend to make it usable again....unless anyone can convince me it's not worth it :smile2:

Motor runs, belt is older but still works. The blades turn and really the biggest problem I see is that it's incredibly rusted out. I have the tools to refinish the metal surfaces but am wondering about the knives and perhaps the bearings in the cutting wheel. Does anyone have any recommendations on replacement knives and anything else I should be updating? Obviously this planer is hobby-grade... I am looking for similar grade parts.

I will do a full tune according to the manual once all the surfaces are refinished. Thanks!

Andy


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think you got a very good deal of that jointer. (not jointer/planer) I believe it is the same one I have had for the past 35+ years. Has done a good job for me.


George


----------



## anjp (May 10, 2020)

I figure once I fix it up it should serve me well also. Agreed, it's not really what we would call a modern planer but the Craftsman marketed it as a jointer/planer!


----------



## anjp (May 10, 2020)

I'm having a little trouble removing the knives to clean up the wheel. Because of all the rust they're really stuck in there. Getting the screws out was an ordeal but finally removed all 6 with WD-40 and metal-on-metal persuasion. The heads are shot but at least they're out.

The retaining wedges for each of the knives aren't coming out so easily. I removed one but the other 2 are stuck. I don't want to pry against the frame with much more force in case it damages the bearings. I'l try a torch. Any other suggestions?


----------



## ajdragon (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi


Do the set screws screw into the wedges? If so just screw some long bolts into the set screw holes and then use a piece of wood and a hammer to pry them up and out like you would pull a nail out of a piece of wood..


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You need to use a penetrating oil vs WD-40. It is designed to get into areas like you have and assist in removing.


George


----------



## anjp (May 10, 2020)

Well, still couldn't get the knives out bit I refinished and oiled the cast surfaces and did a general set & tune. Ran a couple pieces of generic softwood through and it performed better than expected for the age & condition. I still want to replace those knives but will deal with it after I move next month. Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

After WD-40 is sprayed on the cutter head, tap the cutter head on each side of the blade. Do this several times to each blade . Let it alone for an hour or more. Then use a heat gun, not a torch on the cutter head, but not the blade. 
Heat for about 3 minutes . Tap the blade from one side , if it moves at all then pull the blade using a vice grip. 
If possible insert a screw driver in one end and try prying the blade up. I have done this once with a 16" jointer that was in an old garage for years. This jointer was a 4 blade square cutter head with Babbitt bearings. My boss got it for the taking.
Was worth the effort to restore it as a new or used 16" jointer was cost prohibited.
We cleaned up the cutter head, replaced the blades and our millwright poured new Babbitt bearings. 
mike


----------

